
Show HN: How Would You Deliver the Oasis from Ready Player One? - kalbfled
http://buildtheoasis.com
======
kalbfled
I created a video and proof-of-concept demo of "visibility precomputation."
The goal is to determine what geometry, in a 3D world, is visible from a given
volume. If you know the answer, you can deliver the world as streaming
geometry, which is much lower bandwidth than streaming video, and it doesn't
require users to pre-download the world (i.e. no expansion packs).

